# Cooking and the Model Engineer



## coldte (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi , I have decided to offer a tip that i have been using for several years in one guise or another and it consists of collecting frying pans and large cookjing vessels for the sole purpose of using them for drill carousels or indeed any thing else you want them to hold .The bases are usually either cast iron or aluminium and of a decent thickness ,simply chop off the bottom to the depth you require ( usually for me around 1 inch), and with a little imagination would make decent model stands
or with an articulated arm an attachment for the side of drill,mill or lathe and they can be stacked several at a time to increase storage.
Coldte


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 25, 2009)

Pics or it never happened!


----------



## woodknack (Nov 25, 2009)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Pics or it never happened!



 :big:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes photos please I am not quite envisioning what you are trying to explain. And Using a cast iron potfor a drill index? ??? I actualy prefer to cook in them myself cast Iron the original non stick surface!!! 
Tin


----------

